

Facebook moves to restrict firearms sales - Glyptodon
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/814/Facebook-Instagram-Announce-New-Educational-and-Enforcement-Measures-for-Commercial-Activity

======
hga
Heh. While they credit the usual suspects (gun grabbers) they give them no
joy, especially:

" _For example, private sellers of firearms in the U.S. will not be permitted
to specify “no background check required,” nor can they offer to transact
across state lines without a licensed firearms dealer._ "

The former is implicit if you live in the same state as the seller, and it
isn't a state that mandates checks for all sales. The latter is a felony, so
banning it on Facebook just makes it congruent with the Gun Control Act of
'68.

Note also that if you're not a Federal Firearms Licensee, it's illegal to make
a business of selling firearms. Doing so on a public media like Facebook would
seem to be particularly ill advised, not that the BATFE is very competent....

